# Celery Seed



## tbakko (Dec 10, 2010)

Where does everyone get thier celery seed, I have look all over in the local markets & resturaunt supply & haven't been able to find it, all they carry is celery salt


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 10, 2010)

I don't know where you are but I can get seeds in our local grocery stores around here. Give it one more good look and if you need I'll send you some.


----------



## eman (Dec 10, 2010)

Very Small bottle w/ the seasoning.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 10, 2010)

In the corner cabinet, above my toaster.

LOL  Just kidding tbakko---I get mine at Weis' Markets.

Bear


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 10, 2010)

Do you have a restaurant supply or a penzys in the area? My local grocer carries it but if they did not I would check with one of the two I mentioned


----------



## deannc (Dec 10, 2010)

I got tired of buying the .95 ounce, $3 container of celery seed from the local walmart and started ordering it online by the half pound for less.  I'm not at all affiliated with this site but check it out, as long as you order additional gadgets etc,,,,it may be worth it for you. webstaurantstore.com


----------

